# switch panel and fuse box ideas



## BBQ197 (Mar 5, 2013)

I need a place to mount a switch panel and fuse box. I want it to be close to me when I'm running the boat (tiller). My boat is a 14' flat bottom. What ideas do you all have on how to mount these things so that they're relatively waterproof and within easy reach?? Bring on the pics!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's how I mounted mine.

I made a bracket that goes inside the hole for the buss bars to mount to.


----------



## jojo (Mar 5, 2013)

Used a PVC electrical box and mounted to the transom. Simple and within easy reaching distance.

The switch panel has built in breakers, so no separate fuse panel was necessary.


----------



## chevyrulz (Mar 6, 2013)

i'd love to see more pictures, trying to make my own switch panel as well. i only need 2 systems, nav/anchor lights and bilge. i cheaped out & bought 3 switches rather than a fancy 3 way for the nav/anchor. rather than cut into the benches, i'm thinking of putting my panel in a box on top of the rear bench. making it strong enough to step on & protecting the switches from being hit by having them shrouded top & sides. it will also need to house the key switch & emergency stop lanyard switch for my motor. i'll probably build something like this out of diamond plate & aluminum angle assembled with pop rivets: 







everything on mine will be straight-wired to battery no fuses, i like to live dangerously lol


----------



## krawler (Mar 6, 2013)

Plastic electrical box mounted on the starboard rear bench.


----------



## jacobxrt (Mar 6, 2013)

krawler said:


> Plastic electrical box mounted on the starboard rear bench.


I love how clean this panel is!!!!! Especially the wire tubing in the back. Great Job!!!! =D>


----------



## DEbowhunter1 (Mar 7, 2013)

jacobxrt said:


> krawler said:
> 
> 
> > https://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i155/patterson31/photo7.
> ...


----------



## krawler (Mar 7, 2013)

I got it at my local hardware store that has a good selection of electrical supplies. It's hard to tell in the pictures but I ran some of the wires in from the right side and some from under the bench, you can just barely see the down turn on the left side. When I get a chance, I go take some more pictures.

Here is a similar one,
https://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-Electrical-Boxes-Conduit-Fittings-Boxes-Brackets/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbohn/R-100404096/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UTkcH9b1TPY


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## bcbouy (Mar 9, 2013)

i mounted my swithches to a base on the back of my bench


----------

